# 5 Things You Learn Driving an Old Car On the Track



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Several years ago, I decided that I wanted to head in a very different direction when it came to participating in high-performance driving events and time trial competition. I parked my modern, 400-horsepower sport sedan and picked up a 1978 Datsun 280Z with the goal of transforming it into a reliable and fun track car.*
> 
> My thinking was simple: since I drive brand new vehicles every day as an automotive journalist, I wanted my track toy to represent something completely outside of that experience. I also wanted a light car that would be reasonably affordable to maintain and simple to work on — and a Datsun checked off each of those boxes quite nicely.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 5 Things You Learn Driving an Old Car On the Track at AutoGuide.com.


----------

